# Do you have a prefered brand of Soy or worchester sauce



## acs55812 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wife has noticed in her cooking some difference in brands, do you have good/bad ones for jerky?


----------



## fore check (Feb 14, 2010)

*Absolutely*!!!!

The best "all around" soy sauce is Kikkoman.  You can get higher grade and better tasting soy sauce, but you've got to look for it and it's a matter of personal preference.  You can get Kikkoman at any grocer and it's fine in 99% of all cooking applications.  Avoid LaChoy at all times!

I prefer Lea & Perrin's Worcestershire sauce, personally - but I don't use *nearly* as much of it as I do soy.


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 14, 2010)

+1 for Kikkomans and Lea & Perrins!


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have always use Lee & Perrins brand myself. I saw my mother using it so I do.


----------



## jsdspif (Feb 14, 2010)

I use Kikkoman . If you look at the ingredients , most brands use hydrolyzed soy protein , and the sauce is "chemically made" , but a few don't list hydrolyzed soy protein , they list soybeans , which means the sauce is made by naturally fermenting the beans . (I think that's how it goes , I saw it the other night on good eats ) . I've tried quite a few brands and I like Kikkoman . On a side note , I was out of sauce one time when I got some chinese take out so I used the packet of "soy sauce " and the first forkful of fried rice I thought "that isn't soy sauce " so I looked at the ingredients ... water , salt , caramel color , sodium benzoate as a preservative . There was no soy sauce in it ! I don't know if all soy sauce packets are the same , but since then I usually keep a spare bottle in the cupboard .


----------



## gnubee (Feb 14, 2010)

I like China lily soy sauce, it has a deeper more robust flavour than my second choice Kikomin. Golden Dragon soy sauce is good too and I really like their Oyster sauce and their Terriaki sauce.

I got some Soy Sauce called Rooster Brand Superior soy sauce which was really aweful and I pitched it out. Dang I should have sent it to my EX. Drat! opportunity missed. 

There are some really bad one's out there and some incredible ones out there, a Japanese friend of mine gives me a 16 oz bottle of Soy sauce every year for Christmas. He gets it from his mother who lives in Japan. She sends him two bottles for Christmas every year and get this, He hates soy sauce!

The dirty rat gives the other bottle to my Ex each year. I think just to tick me off. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I Almost forgot, Lee & perrins is the only worchestershire sauce to buy.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 14, 2010)

+1

 for L & P, and Kikkomans as well.

I have bought some other soy sauces @ the Chinese market, and they were good.  But for one thats available every day I get Kikkoman, and I like their lite soy sauce(less salt)


----------



## grampyskids (Feb 14, 2010)

I use only Lea and Perrins for my worcestershire sauce. For Soy Sauce, my nieghbors who were born and raised on the Big Island turned me on to Aloha Shoyu (soy sauce). Can only find it in ethnic stores. Great stuff.

What? No votes for Yoshida's?


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 14, 2010)

yuck..   Yoshida's will put you on the fast track to diabetes and/or high blood pressure.  Salt & HFCS laden nastiness  imho.


----------



## igolf2 (Feb 14, 2010)

+1 for  Kikkoman (low salt version in green label bottle) and  Lea & Perrin's Worcesty sauce. 

I also obtained a bottle of white soy sauce and it was fantastic.

 Tobasco also makes a spicy soy sauce that's really-really good, I use it when I make chinese at home.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lee & Perrins in the house.


----------



## formerlyfatguy (Feb 14, 2010)

Lee & Perrins and Lee Kum Kee for soy sauce.


----------



## smokingriley (Feb 15, 2010)

I also perfer Kikkoman and Lea and Perrins. I tried others but these are the best.


----------



## olewarthog (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm also in the Kikoman camp, but for WS I prefer Hienz


----------



## ronp (Feb 15, 2010)

As most know I love Yoshidas. I used Kikoman for years at the restaurant, but Yoshidas tops it hands down. Just my opinion though. It is much thicker than Kikoman and makes a nice sticky base for the rub.


----------



## nwdave (Feb 15, 2010)

L & P, Kikkoman's, and Yoshida's.  They all have their places in our cookbooks.  And unfortunately (but my doctor is working with me on this), for my service, (family gatherings and whatever) lite where I can find it.  This site has been a great boon to helping me control the Q's to meet the diet and medical specific needs of my "victims".


----------



## jonboat (Feb 18, 2010)

Kikkoman and Lea & Perrin's are my brands of choice too. Lots of things I'll buy other brands, but for soy and worcestershire sauce - those are the only ones we buy.


----------



## uncle_lar (Feb 18, 2010)

kikoman for the soy. I usedto like la choy but switched a few years ago because I cant  get La choy in large sizes  
now i like kikoman much better
lee and perrins is my favorite worcestershire but I use frenches in my jerky once again  because I can get it in Gallon size and about 16oz is the bigest lee and perrins
yoshidas has its place on my shelf also!


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 18, 2010)

Lea & Perrin's for Wochestershire and Yoshida's Garlic and Cracked Pepper.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I hate Soy Sauce.


----------



## chiwa (Mar 12, 2010)

I agree 100%.  I lived on the Big Island a couple of years, and Aloha Shoyu is the best.  Kikkoman tastes burnt to me, can't stand it.


----------



## ohiomountainman (Apr 4, 2010)

Man, I've made tons of jerky, I meen tons of the stuff. I buy soy and worcestershire by the gal. Liquid smoke by the qt. I'll use 50 to 70 lbs. of meat at a time. I use French's worcestershire,GFS soy and liquid smoke and mortins tender quick. I had to buy a grain mill for fresh craked pepper. This stuff is great tasting jerky. Can't give you my recipe cause I sell pounds of it every week.
 I might be wrong, but,thats what works for me and my customers keep wanting more. 
Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## guvna (Apr 14, 2010)

i've started using japanese dark soy and i like it much better. just make sure that hydrolyzed vegetable protein is not in the ingredients. as far a the worchetershire... i like anchovies in it. the vegetarian stuff doesn't taste right to me.


----------

